# resignation with unlimited contract



## ilovemyself (Feb 8, 2016)

please help me, i want to resign in my current work, i'm only 3 months? the reason of resigning is that our salary is always delay one month, can i resign or should i have to wait for 6 months? i have unlimited contract. Thank you.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

What's your probation period?


----------



## ilovemyself (Feb 8, 2016)

6 months,


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

'Technically' you should be able to leave within your probation period without any issues - that's what it's there for. The company will probably expect you to pay back the visa and any relocation costs though. If they give you grief, I'd just say you'll be bringing the late salary issue to the attanetion of the Ministry of Labour. I'd contact them first to be honest.


----------



## ilovemyself (Feb 8, 2016)

ok thank you so much for the info,


----------



## ilovemyself (Feb 8, 2016)

thank you chocoholic


----------



## lotskiemo (Mar 6, 2017)

Good Morning.
I have a question. I am under unlimited contract and my employer renewed my visa just last month. i completed 2yrs already of working visa. i plan to move to another company with higher salary and plan to resign end of this month. Can i get a working ban? Do i have anything to pay to my current employer? Your response will be highly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Kenzie (Mar 12, 2016)

Chocoholic said:


> 'Technically' you should be able to leave within your probation period without any issues - that's what it's there for. The company will probably expect you to pay back the visa and any relocation costs though. If they give you grief, I'd just say you'll be bringing the late salary issue to the attanetion of the Ministry of Labour. I'd contact them first to be honest.


I heard that a few times, expecting the employee to pay back visa costs. But is that even legal? I've read through the labour laws and there's nothing that says this when it comes to unlimited contracts. So unless it's explicitly written in the contract at the beginning of employment, how would they enforce this?


----------

